# My Kiesel/Carvin "Scarlet" NGD. Everything in and many pics.



## mbardu (Jun 27, 2015)

This has been a loong time coming... but has been worth it :shock: 

A number of those options, I had been asking for a few years, but always got negative replies...at least during the 'Carvin' era. Now that Kiesel/Carving guitars is here, the folks down there in San Diego seem to have much more freedom, which is amazing, and meant that I got the 'yes' back in February for my 'over the top' DC600.

It would start almost normal if you looked at it from the front... I had not really seen other red denims at the time I ordered, so it was a shot in the dark... but there have been a couple on simpler builds since.







Not to mention the plain satin matte black (which is there for a reason).






It starts to get a bit more special once you start to look at it from the side.
Yep that's a dark red binding on the body. The black satin is here to make that pop!






On top of that you'll notice that on the other side, there are actually a few things different in terms of electronics and outputs. And indeed that's the first Midi-Floyd Carvin out there. I had been looking for that for soo long!  I think there's another - albeit fixed bridge solid body midi out there. it's doable!






Oh but back to the cosmetics...if you take one last look from the side and look up, you'll see that the neck binding matches the body binding. This is possible thanks to the black treatment on maple, paired with the side fretboard stain. I bothered Chris and Jeff to get this one done, and they delivered! They did tell me in person that it was pretty hard to get it right though, so not sure that they'll make it a regular thing (well there's at least one more guitar after this one that will has it but it's up in the air for the future). The side effect of that extra work (having to make the side of the fretboard smoother than smooth to allow for the stain) is that the neck feels even slightly better than on my other Satin DC600.






No surprises in terms of playability.
I love the DC600s and the satin finish feel.
One funny thing ... I was not convinced by the Kiesel pickups in my V6, but for some reason they sound pretty good in this guitar. Even the neck pickup. A lot of body and warmth, with no sacrifice on fundamentals in favor of harmonics. I'm not sure the magnetic pickups go through the active preamps here..so the difference is probably down to the individual pickup ...or maybe the dryness of the woods :?: . Or maybe the removal of one pot (since I went with Volume only for the magnetic pickups). In any case I'm happy here too, and although I'll be changing the pickups out from the Vader - not so from this one.

The midi tracking and piezo (with tone controls) are both excellent.
This guitar can basically do it all, and is exactly as I had envisioned 

I was very lucky to get to pickup the guitar in person fro the folks down there as well...and it was an amazing experience! More on that later.

For now, I guess that's about it so time for some more pictures


----------



## Noxon (Jun 27, 2015)

Dude, that thing is ridiculous (in the best possible way). Congrats! Enjoy!!


----------



## johnnyninja (Jun 27, 2015)

If you described it to me in words I would think that it would be ugly, but seeing the pics it's beautiful. Nice vision regarding the design.

I currently use a GK3 pickup with a Boss GP10. I'd love to get more information regarding the midi Floyd. I know GraphTech makes one. Is it from them and is it the same "quality" as a "regular" Floyd?


----------



## marcwormjim (Jun 27, 2015)

Though I'm not the OP, I'll point out that indeed it's a Graphtech floyd. I briefly owned a JTV-89F that I didn't bond with, and it performed the same as most floyds I've owned - Some strings return from divebombs a few cents off. I'm curious to know how they've worn for long-term users, though.


----------



## Carvinkook (Jun 28, 2015)

unique..im glad it worked out for you! Enjoy


----------



## Garnoch (Jun 28, 2015)

Killer guitar, man - idea and execution. Your pics are top notch too, congrats!


----------



## SavM (Jun 28, 2015)

Gorgeous! That's a great looking fiddle


----------



## The omnipotent one (Jun 28, 2015)

That binding is great, in fact the whole thing is pretty great haha, hngd!


----------



## Le Jeff (Jun 28, 2015)

Threads like this are going a long way to ensuring my next guitar purchase is a Kiesel. HNGD indeed!!!


----------



## TheRealSouthner (Jun 28, 2015)

How much for it?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jun 28, 2015)

The red denim is great! And I normally don't like red


----------



## noise in my mind (Jun 28, 2015)

I like this


----------



## lewstherin006 (Jun 28, 2015)

dude this looks awesome! I think this is one of the best guitars they have done. Really cool that put in a midi jack for you!


----------



## mphsc (Jun 28, 2015)

Shiz-ieh't


----------



## Millul (Jun 29, 2015)

Whoa! Very very cool! I personally don't like the red romboid markers, but other that that it's very neat!

And...blackened maple?!?! Never seen that before, it could be the best possible combination (I hate the "white" look of maple, but as a FB wood it's great)


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 29, 2015)

That's really cool. Happy NGD


----------



## Possessed (Jun 29, 2015)

I love that binding!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jun 30, 2015)

Wow that's the best looking DC600 I've ever seen from Carvin/Kiesel! Stunner. You were not kidding with going all out. The color is gorgeous, and I too love the binding touch; I'm keeping that one in mind! Congrats an the spectacular guitar!


----------



## big_aug (Jun 30, 2015)

TheRealSouthner said:


> How much for it?


----------



## SYLrules88 (Jun 30, 2015)

cant say I dig the inlays or tuners but that top is gorgeous!


----------



## Jujex (Jul 1, 2015)

That fretboard is like Mist... What is that? Looks amazing. It's not Ebony gone wrong is it!?


----------



## TheBigGroove (Jul 1, 2015)

Reminds me of PRS private stock in terms of overall aesthetic. Pretty beautiful fiddle man congrats.


----------



## kamello (Jul 1, 2015)

I need this in my life with a blue theme


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jul 1, 2015)

Front like "whaaa" 

Back like "woaaaa" 

Binding like "daaaaaayyyum"


----------



## darren (Jul 1, 2015)

That looks really cool. For some reason, the photos look like they've had filters applied, but the backgrounds look normal. The reds must be really messing with your camera's sensor!

It's a shame they couldn't have continued the binding effect on the headstock as well&#8230; it's really missing that final piece to tie it all together.


----------



## mbardu (Jul 1, 2015)

johnnyninja said:


> I currently use a GK3 pickup with a Boss GP10. I'd love to get more information regarding the midi Floyd. I know GraphTech makes one. Is it from them and is it the same "quality" as a "regular" Floyd?



It's my third experience with that bridge but the first time i abuse it as much and it's incredible. Better than ofr, and seemingly better than gotoh, and better than an edge. Well the edge or lo pro is easier to adjust and change strings, but i feel more at home on a 'traditional ' floyd shape.
The feel is SUPER smooth and it stays in tune better than anything I've tried before. Seriously. I'm surprised not being able to bring it out of tune at all.

PLUS im now suspecting that the graphite saddles are the reason for the smoother sound that i prefer over my vader.


----------



## mbardu (Jul 1, 2015)

TheRealSouthner said:


> How much for it?



You mean how much I'd sell it for ?
I think im holding on to it for now, thanks


----------



## mbardu (Jul 1, 2015)

Jujex said:


> That fretboard is like Mist... What is that? Looks amazing. It's not Ebony gone wrong is it!?



Its birdseye maple with a double-black stain and treatment.


----------



## Jujex (Jul 1, 2015)

mbardu said:


> Its birdseye maple with a double-black stain and treatment.



I'll remember that!


----------



## johnnyninja (Jul 2, 2015)

What kind of knobs are installed and how do you have them set up? I'm not ashamed to say that I'm seriously thinking about copying your midi setup


----------



## mbardu (Jul 2, 2015)

johnnyninja said:


> What kind of knobs are installed and how do you have them set up? I'm not ashamed to say that I'm seriously thinking about copying your midi setup



For magnetic pickups, it's very simple. 5-way switch and single volume. That's it!

The two stacked controls are linear knobs for:
*Volume for piezo and 13-pin on one
*EQ for the piezo on the other one

Finally the mini switch is an up/down toggle for the midi patches. 
SUPER convenient for midi! 

The tracking is amazing by the way. Best I've had.


----------



## johnnyninja (Jul 2, 2015)

Thank you for explaining sir!


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jul 4, 2015)

I hate binding, but this one is ace.
Have a belated NGD!


----------



## Emil357 (Jul 4, 2015)

WTF? Absurd awesome. HNGD, love the colorscheme.!


----------



## PunchLine (Jul 4, 2015)

HNGD Man! Awesome looking guitar and it has it all too... Play it in happy and healthy days! What brand are the tuning pegs, are they Carvin or something else?


----------



## metalstrike (Jul 4, 2015)

Crazy awesome looking! HNGD!


----------



## RickF (Jul 7, 2015)

That is gorgeous, I think this is definitely making the decision of what my next guitar will be much easier!

Which color finish is this?


----------



## Seventhwave (Jul 7, 2015)

Those red buttons are a nice touch. Killer guitar


----------



## Michael_Ten (Jul 7, 2015)

pretty guitar is pretty


----------



## mbardu (Jul 9, 2015)

PunchLine said:


> HNGD Man! Awesome looking guitar and it has it all too... Play it in happy and healthy days! What brand are the tuning pegs, are they Carvin or something else?



The tuners are the 'new' (since 2013 or so) Carvin/Kiesel tuners.
They are excellent, with a super fine tuning ratio.



RickF said:


> That is gorgeous, I think this is definitely making the decision of what my next guitar will be much easier!
> 
> Which color finish is this?



This is a red denim.
Red Stain sanded down to give a faded look.
The sides' binding is the plain un-sanded red.

Since this guitar throws my camera's white balance off, I took a comparison picture with my deep red bolt and pink c66.


----------



## CTHB182 (Aug 11, 2015)

WOW!! THIS IS BEAUTIFUL..


----------



## SwanWings (Aug 12, 2015)

It looks like a guitar that Dracula would own, in a good way.


----------



## mbardu (Aug 15, 2015)

Folks this guitar is the bomb. I'm so happy Kiesel agreed to build it for me. Got a new setup at home where I can reasily easily combine piezo/midi and the standard magnetic outputs and it's so much fun )


----------



## Homejib (May 3, 2016)

Gorgeous guitar! I love the finish. What exactly is the name of this kind of finish? Can't wait to build my own Kiesel soon enough.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (May 3, 2016)

Beautiful man! Congrats


----------



## bzhan1 (May 4, 2016)

ridiculously loaded, I went broke just scrolling thru the pics


----------



## mbardu (May 4, 2016)

Homejib said:


> Gorgeous guitar! I love the finish. What exactly is the name of this kind of finish? Can't wait to build my own Kiesel soon enough.



Thanks - I asked them to give me a red denim flame and leave the fretboard and sides un-sanded to get the colored-binding effect.


----------



## mbardu (May 4, 2016)

bzhan1 said:


> ridiculously loaded, I went broke just scrolling thru the pics





I gotta admit it's the most expensive Carvin/Kiesel I've had them build...
But on the other hand it's still a massive value from where I'm standing, at less than the cost of a 'Kiesel Edition'. I don't know where else I'd have found a piezo-midi Floyd neck-through guitar; not to even mention the finish and details.

Maybe for ~50% _more_ $$ I could have done that through a full custom, but as the DC600 is one my favorite guitar designs ever, no point in spending more for something I'd like less


----------



## aciek_l (May 4, 2016)

Damn you, now I miss my DC600 even more.


----------

